# Ouch!



## mg42 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not electrical related but outch!!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

HOLY CRAP dunno if its real or not but sure looked crazy!


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Faaaaakkkkeeee!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fake.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Fake.. no reason for the guy to hold his finger there. 

That is NOT the way to install shower controls :laughing:


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

He better stay in the plumbing trade. Not smart enough for electrical work.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

OUCH is right!!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

seo said:


> He better stay in the plumbing trade. Not smart enough for electrical work.


 You got that right.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Fake. That's a diamond grit blade. You can put your finger to it while it's running and it won't cut you.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Who wears blue latex gloves to saw tile out anyhow? I can see the dust mask, but the latex gloves seem to be to simply enhance the "show".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Real safe..... hold on to an angle grinder with your finger on the trigger while you use it to point out your respirator and safety glasses.

"Wait a second..... my fake finger isn't over far enough to make it 'look good'. I think I'll move it to the right a bit so the blade tears into the hamburger and red food coloring I've got stuffed in there!"


----------



## mg42 (Jan 27, 2009)

another one


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

These guys need to get a life. It's far safer sitting at a desk all day posting on ElectricianTalk than it is getting limbs and digits removed with power tools.

Pretty soon, they'll end up like the Black Knight in _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

A real plumber wouldn't be wearing gloves at all..  
Myself.. I never wear gloves.. Unless it's cold outside.. 
How do you screw on a Marrette (thats wire nut down south) with gloves on?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> A real plumber wouldn't be wearing gloves at all..
> Myself.. I never wear gloves.. Unless it's cold outside..
> How do you screw on a Marrette (thats wire nut down south) with gloves on?


Mechanic's gloves :thumbup:


----------



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

Kevin J said:


> Fake. That's a diamond grit blade. You can put your finger to it while it's running and it won't cut you.


Do you know this from experience? inch:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

This is all a waste of watts.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> This is all a waste of watts.


I have no idea watt you're talking about.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I have no idea watt you're talking about.


 
Change 'watts' to 'bandwidth' or 'memory'.:whistling2:


----------

